# Best Lighting Kit for Nikon D5100



## TylerHardin (Sep 18, 2012)

Just recently purchased this camera, only my second since leaving the Marines as a USMC photographer in '04. I was very well trained there but sadly have lost all of my studio knowledge since then. I am looking to purchase a good studio kit for no more than $500. Any advice on brands? Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 18, 2012)

A lot depends on what you mean by "good" and "studio kit".  Do you want okay consumer quality, or GOOD professinal gear?  Do you want one light and a reflecting umbrella or a five light, mulitple modifier set-up?  Good monolights can easily run $1500+ per head, however, assuming that you are just looking for home-studio type gear, consider the Flashpoint series of monolights and accessories from Adorama.  PCB's "Alienbee" line isn't bad either, but a couple of steps up the pricing ladder.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you want portability of speelites or actual studio OR studio that can be portable? 

For a studio setup flashpoint monolights from Adorama are very well rated budget lights. My advice would be to buy the highest wattage you can afford to buy for at least one of your lights. You can also get them with battery packs. 
Personally I prefer softboxes for portrait work, but umbrellas work! Flashpoint offers a few with the softbox and a few with the umbrella. 
I'd prefer to have 3 lights, but one will get you started. 2 is a good starting point. 

Somewhere back in time Derrel gave me an education on the speedrton line and it comes out to be an incredible budget option for a studio setup I will see if I can find that post/information.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 18, 2012)

This is where we were discussing the speedtron systems http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/lighting-hardware/266015-einsteins.html


----------

